# "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?"

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*


----------



## RobinNyan (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

finds witzig, wie sich viele redakteure über zusätzliche Launcher beschweren. ich wüsste nicht, dass ich den Store starten muss, um mein Asphalt 8 zu starten. oder mein Minecraft win10 edi. einfach ausm store laden, auf die startleiste kleben und mit einem klick startets, ohne dass irgend ein launcher offen sein muss.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Also ich brauche und will nicht noch so eine Plattform. Ich finde es schon schlimm genug Origin und UPlay zu nutzen. Steam alleine würde mir schon reichen.

Aber da mich eh f2p Spiele und das Fable Ding eh nicht interessieren ist es mir dieses Mal wirklich egal.


----------



## kennedy46 (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Hab mich schon überwinden müssen Steam zu installieren. 

Aber darauf habe ich gewartet, auf noch eine solche Platform.......ot.


----------



## RobinNyan (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



kennedy46 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon überwinden müssen Steam zu installieren.
> 
> Aber darauf habe ich gewartet, auf noch eine solche Platform.......ot.





Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also ich brauche und will nicht noch so eine Plattform. Ich finde es schon schlimm genug Origin und UPlay zu nutzen. Steam alleine würde mir schon reichen.
> 
> Aber da mich eh f2p Spiele und das Fable Ding eh nicht interessieren ist es mir dieses Mal wirklich egal.



ihr müsst gar nichts installieren oder nutzen, einfach im windows store das ding runterladen und gut ist, danach muss man den winstore nie wieder öffnen. zumal der vorinstalliert ist und nicht gelöscht werden kann. ich frag mich echt, was sich die Redakteure dabei gedacht haben, das so hinzustellen. :/


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> ihr müsst gar nichts installieren oder nutzen, einfach im windows store das ding runterladen und gut ist, danach muss man den winstore nie wieder öffnen. zumal der vorinstalliert ist und nicht gelöscht werden kann. ich frag mich echt, was sich die Redakteure dabei gedacht haben, das so hinzustellen. :/



Yep. Man kauf sich dort was und kann es dann runterladen und starten ohne den Store wieder zu benutzen.
Nach dieser Definition wäre GOG auch eine weitere unnütze Plattform oder wie?


Einfach lächerlich, diese Klickfang-Artikel.


----------



## Standeck (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> finds witzig, wie sich viele redakteure über zusätzliche Launcher beschweren. ich wüsste nicht, dass ich den Store starten muss, um mein Asphalt 8 zu starten. oder mein Minecraft win10 edi. einfach ausm store laden, auf die startleiste kleben und mit einem klick startets, ohne dass irgend ein launcher offen sein muss.



Ja aber vorher musstest Du ja ein MS Konto anlegen um das überhaupt runterladen zu können, oder? Und darüber regen sie sich auf...

Keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll, Fable Legends interessiert mich eher nicht besonders. Ich persönlich fände es aber gut wenn bisher Xbox One Exklusiv Titel exklusiv noch über Win10 veröffentlicht würden nach einer Weile. Quantum Break z.b.  Eine XBOne würde ich mir eh nicht holen und so könnte ich das halt trotzdem zocken wenns gut ist, von mir aus auch exklusiv über MS App Store statt gar nicht auf PC. Am allerliebsten wäre mir aber auch sie bieten es bei JEDEM Store an, also Steam, Origin, Gog usw. und jeder nimmt den Client den er am liebsten mag. EA sollte das auch wieder machen. Aber mir ist dieser ganze Client Kack wie gesagt lieber als wenn ich gar keine PC Games mehr kaufen könnte und nur noch an der Konsole brauchbare Spiele kriege und Shooter mit Gamepad spielen müsste.


----------



## violinista7000 (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich traue M$ doch eine zweite GfWL Geschichte, deswegen, ohne mich. Alle Games, die unter GfWL laufen, sind praktisch verloren... nie wieder!  

Eventuell macht M$ das ganze diesmal richtig, dann kann man wieder umsteigen, aber es wird sich zeigen müssen. Meine Spiele auf Origin sind bis auf 5 Games Auf´s Haus in meinem Konto gelandet, von daher...


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich traue M$ doch eine zweite GfWL Geschichte, deswegen, ohne mich. Alle Games, die unter GfWL laufen, sind praktisch verloren... nie wieder!



Ach ja? Seit wann? Habe ich was verpasst. Bulletstorm lief gestern noch hervorragend und dass Game will ohne GfWL nicht mal ansatzweise starten.

Aber vielleicht bist du nicht ganz auf dem laufenden: Microsoft: Games for Windows Live wird nicht abgeschaltet - WinFuture.de

Und da ich den Rechner grade erst neu zusammengebaut habe musste ich Bulletstorm frisch registrieren, was anstandslos geklappt hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Naja kaufe ich halt kein Fable... Das wird eh nicht gut  
Ist mir ziemlich egal... die 3 Spiele von Microsoft die ich gut finde werden eh auf der Blödbox gespielt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja kaufe ich halt kein Fable... Das wird eh nicht gut



Aber du weißt schon, dass F2P ist?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Aber du weißt schon, dass F2P ist?



Ne ? Ok... Danke fürs Gespräch dann lade ich mir halt kein Fable runter 
Nach Fable 3 habe ich nur noch gehört es gibt ein neues Fable... Dann nen Teaser oder Grafikdemo weis grad nicht mehr  gesehen und mit ansehen der Entwicklung Fable - Fable 3 das Kreutz und Weihwasser zum Schutz genommen. 
Aber mal googlen wie die sich das mit dem F2P vorstellen.

Edit: Ohh gott, das wird entweder super geil oder geht tierisch in die Hose... Ich denke eher letzteres.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Fable Legends ist doch nur ein weiterer (zum Sterben verurteilter Versuch) sich eine Scheibe vom MOBA-Kuchen abzuschneiden. 
Fable Legends hat genausoviel mit der Fable-Reihe zu tun wie Sacred 3 mit der Sacred-Reihe oder Arcania mit der Gothic-Reihe.

Für sich allein genommen vielleicht keine schlechten Spiele, aber das sie auf einen großen Namen setzen ist ihr Untergang, da sie diesem Namen nicht gerecht werden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Fable 3 hat den Fable namen zur genüge zerstört... Kann eigentlich nur noch aufwärts gehen


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ich habe Fable 3 noch gerne gespielt, aber der beste Teil war der 2. 

Fable Legends wird uninteressant da ich keine Moba spiele. Konnte nie etwas damit anfangen


----------



## BabaYaga (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Steam, Origin, Uplay, Gog, Win 10 Game-Store ja na klar wieso nicht, bitte noch ein paar mehr, damit ich dann erst an 10 verschiedenen Orten einloggen muss, um Zugriff auf meine Sammlungen zu haben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Aber du weißt schon, dass F2P ist?


Das ist schon Grund genug es nicht zu spielen. Wenige F2P Spiele taugen was.


----------



## RobinNyan (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Steam, Origin, Uplay, Gog, Win 10 Game-Store ja na klar wieso nicht, bitte noch ein paar mehr, damit ich dann erst an 10 verschiedenen Orten einloggen muss, um Zugriff auf meine Sammlungen zu haben.




eigentlich musst du dich nur in Windows einloggen, um Fable Legends zu spielen. Aber das musst du ja sowieso. von daher sollte es ja kein problem sein.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das ist schon Grund genug es nicht zu spielen. Wenige F2P Spiele taugen was.



Hast du es schon gespielt?

Warum ists heute in Mode alles sofort abzustempeln, ohne wirklich sich damit befasst zu haben?


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Spiele, die ich mir nicht im Steam Sale hole, kaufe ich eh auf DVD. Von daher brauche ich den Windowsstore nicht.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

_"Tja, soweit sind wir gekommen. Traurig. Aber selbst auf der Vorzeige-Plattform gog.com geht's nicht ganz ohne online-Bezahldaten wie sie z. B. Paypal voraussetzt. "
_Geht es natürlich, seitdem Paysafecard-Support eingeführt wurde!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> eigentlich musst du dich nur in Windows einloggen, um Fable Legends zu spielen. Aber das musst du ja sowieso. von daher sollte es ja kein problem sein.



Aber nur wenn du dich mit einem M$-Konto in W10 angemeldet hast.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das ist schon Grund genug es nicht zu spielen. Wenige F2P Spiele taugen was.



Das ist wohl eine sehr starke Pauschalisierung. Es gibt viel F2P-Müll, aber die wirklich über eine längere Zeit gespielten Spiele sind meistens sehr fair. LOL, World of Tanks,Team Fortress 2 etc. hätten durchaus auch für Geld verkauft werden können. Ich gestehe aber ein, dass die Community mancher F2P Spiele häufig recht unhöflich und voller Flamer ist.  

BTT: Zum Glück hat es M$ seit geraumer Zeit geschafft kein für mich interessantes Spiel zu produzieren. Würden sie Halo 5 exklusiv im Store anbieten hätten sie mich. Aber Fable - nein danke. Ganz davon abgesehen nervt es langsam dass jeder Publisher seine eigene DRM Plattform hat. Auf meinem Rechner sind es mittlerweile drei, nämlich Steam, Origin und Battlenet. Uplay habe ich bisher erfolgreich vermieden. Ich habe nicht vor eine vierte DRM Plattform auf meinem PC einzurichten. Und auf meinem Zweitrechner musste bisher auch Origin wegbleiben....

Können sich die Publisher nicht auf eine unabhängige Plattform einigen?


----------



## ARCdefender (30. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Ob Steam oder MS Store, mir reichen diese drei Zeichen "F2P" und damit ist die Sache für mich so gestorben.
Für mich ist F2P Dr*** und so was unterstütze ich nicht, egal auf welcher Plattform.
Start 2 Pay wäre die bessere Bezeichnung für diesen Mist


----------



## RobinNyan (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Ob Steam oder MS Store, mir reichen diese drei Zeichen "F2P" und damit ist die Sache für mich so gestorben.
> Für mich ist F2P Dr*** und so was unterstütze ich nicht, egal auf welcher Plattform.
> Start 2 Pay wäre die bessere Bezeichnung für diesen Mist



du kennst das f2p system von fable legends nichtmal. es baut darauf auf, dass man sich Helden kaufen kann oder sie gratis kriegt, allerdings ändert sich die Gratis-auswahl in zeitlichen abständen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Hast du es schon gespielt?
> 
> Warum ists heute in Mode alles sofort abzustempeln, ohne wirklich sich damit befasst zu haben?


Nein habe ich natürlich noch nicht. Und ich werde es auch nie spielen. Gerade ein Video angeschaut. Tja kein Rollenspiel mehr, sondern ein Moba Clon. Das ist ein Genre mit dem ich eh nichts anfangen kann. 
Auch wenn das Spiel gut werden sollte, FÜR MICH ist es jetzt schon schlecht weil es mich nicht interssiert. 

Und nochmal kurz zu F2P allgemein. Ich will ein normales Vollpreisspiel, aber keine Spiele die damit werben umsonst zu sein und man dann fast gezwungen wird Geld auszugeben um vernünftig spielen zu können.


----------



## DrOwnz (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ach ja? Seit wann? Habe ich was verpasst. Bulletstorm lief gestern noch hervorragend und dass Game will ohne GfWL nicht mal ansatzweise starten.
> 
> Aber vielleicht bist du nicht ganz auf dem laufenden: Microsoft: Games for Windows Live wird nicht abgeschaltet - WinFuture.de
> 
> Und da ich den Rechner grade erst neu zusammengebaut habe musste ich Bulletstorm frisch registrieren, was anstandslos geklappt hat.



also ich hab immer wieder massive Probleme mit GfWL spielen....


----------



## Gast20150401 (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Nein habe ich natürlich noch nicht. Und ich werde es auch nie spielen. Gerade ein Video angeschaut. Tja kein Rollenspiel mehr, sondern ein Moba Clon. Das ist ein Genre mit dem ich eh nichts anfangen kann.
> Auch wenn das Spiel gut werden sollte, FÜR MICH ist es jetzt schon schlecht weil es mich nicht interssiert.
> 
> Und nochmal kurz zu F2P allgemein. Ich will ein normales Vollpreisspiel, aber keine Spiele die damit werben umsonst zu sein und man dann fast gezwungen wird Geld auszugeben um vernünftig spielen zu können.



hab ich auch gerade so gedacht ,als ich das gelesen habe..


----------



## pizzazz (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

wer wird denn nach dem GFWL-debakel noch ein einziges spiel mit kopierschutz von M$ kaufen wollen?


----------



## JTRch (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Zuerst müsse Microsoft zuerst wieder echte Spiele für den PC heraus bringen. Das Casual RPG oder was es inzwischen sein will Fable interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Fable empfand ich schon der erste Teil als grottenschlecht. Wenn Microsoft ernst machen will mit PC Support dann Top Blockbuster gleichzeitig mit der Xbox One Veröffentlichung, sonst können sie mich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Wenn sie dann Forza 4 auf PC bringen oder Forza 6 warum nicht ansonsten brauch ich es nicht.


----------



## manimani89 (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

halo,forza auf pc dann würde zumindest eine kleine chance bestehen


----------



## violinista7000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ach ja? Seit wann? Habe ich was verpasst. Bulletstorm lief gestern noch hervorragend und dass Game will ohne GfWL nicht mal ansatzweise starten.
> 
> Aber vielleicht bist du nicht ganz auf dem laufenden: Microsoft: Games for Windows Live wird nicht abgeschaltet - WinFuture.de
> 
> Und da ich den Rechner grade erst neu zusammengebaut habe musste ich Bulletstorm frisch registrieren, was anstandslos geklappt hat.



GfWL läuft (noch) nicht auf Win 10...


----------



## tOmbonsZ (31. August 2015)

*AW: "Microsoft-Spiel(e?) exklusiv im Windows 10 Store - Angriff auf Steam?" Das meinen die Redakteure*

Im Prinzip habe ich kein Problem damit das es denn Windows Store braucht, der ist schließlich eh schon drauf und saugt nicht altzuhart an den Resurcen.
ABER der Store hat für mich ein Problem dem sich Microsoft nicht annimmt (und das schon seit Win 8). Er lädt bei jedem update alles neu runter. Und darauf das ich dann bei jedem Patch das ganze Game neu laden und installieren darf habe ich echt keinen bock. Habe aus diesem Grund auch keine größeren Games am Phone (jedes mal WLAN anmachen um ein update was im besten fall eine 1KB Datei austauscht und Stunden lädt habe ich einfach keinen bock).


----------

